# peguete



## addy25

hey guys just like to know what this means, think its slang

peguete 

ta!


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> hey guys just like to know what this means, think its slang
> peguete


Peguete = girlfriend, lover, something like that.
All I did was type _peguete_ in the subject heading of Google Imges, and up popped lots of pics of girls in bathing suits.

_addy, youre gonna drive vanda louca if u dont start capitalizing_


----------



## Vanda

A slang, the same as ficante, peguete= 
            Diz-se daquela pessoa que mantém um relacionamento amoroso e/ou sexual ocasional e sem compromisso.  like tissue usou joga fora.

A casual date, only for sex or related, not for commitment.


----------



## fernandobn97007

It is said of a person who maintains a relationship and / or casual sex without commitment.
An easy girl.


----------



## machadinho

Pense no verbo "pegar": _quem você pegou ontem?_


----------



## addy25

So which one is more how can I say it like "innocent": ficante or peguete?


----------



## machadinho

I think "ficante" is more "innocent" since a "ficante" may become a boy|girlfriend if the relationship works out.


----------



## addy25

Having said that. Would that imply that all peguete relationships don't?


----------



## machadinho

I don't know, addy. I have never used the word before. But that suffix -ete makes it sound like "piriguete". Google for images of piriguetes and you will see what I mean.


----------



## addy25

Fair enough lol. I know what you mean. Sounds like an easy girl. Thats what she using to describe our relationship, then she went on about "Pegar" a bit. Sounds like a dead end affair then. ta!


----------



## Vanda

E a piriguete não fica longe da peguete. Até onde termina uma e começa a outra?


> Mulher fácil, vai para  baladas à procura de todos os tipos de homens para pagar tudo para elas,  pois sempre saem sem dinheiro. Geralmente, quase sempre transam na  primeira noite.


----------



## machadinho

Chuto que piriguete é ativa na conquista, e peguete é passiva no sentido de "foi pegada". Não, parece que a diferença é que "peguete" também se aplica a homens, mas "piriguete" só a mulheres.


----------



## addy25

Ok, thank for the help guys. I really can't figure the Brazilian girl lol. I've had a girl call me her Ficante but not peguete. Might just stick to my own girls from Pais de Gales lol. Simple!


----------



## machadinho

Mas, addy, se você está interessado nela, o status de ficante é melhor que o status de peguete! Calma, se o problema é a língua, a gente pode te ajudar com o português!


----------



## addy25

I know "ficante" is better. But this new girl is calling me "peguete". To me it sounds wrong or maybe the meaning is lost in translation. Both girls are from Rio, Both are christian. I dont know maybe its the cultural difference as well. "peguete" just sounds cheap and dirty. Sabe!


----------



## Audie

Este foi um dos fios mais elucidativos pra mim. Eu nem desconfiava de que existisse o termo 'peguete' e nem que alguém pudesse dizer isso claramente a outra pessoa. Chegamos, então, ao tempo em que "ficante" já é coisa de gente conservadora.

E a propósito, machadinho, você está impagável!


----------



## Vanda

addy25 said:


> I know "ficante" is better. But this new girl is calling me "peguete". To me it sounds wrong or maybe the meaning is lost in translation. Both girls are from Rio, Both are christian. I dont know maybe its the cultural difference as well. "peguete" just sounds cheap and dirty. Sabe!


Addy, either she means you are a casual date or she implies (if she is a serious christian) that you are a great guy to ''pegar''/touch!


----------



## machadinho

Addy, Vanda is right. Why don't you just ask that girl what she means by "peguete"? Probably it sounds cheap but is in fact cute.

(And post her reply for the sake of science!)


----------



## addy25

Thanks guys well I replied before looking on here. She said she wants to take and slow and "let things happen". Obviously being British things end up serious here so I replied:

Eu não quero você como meu peguete, eu quero mais que isso! x 

She replied:

peguete fofo esse que eu tenho! beijos x x 

Anyone know what she means by that

Ta!


----------



## Vanda

''peguete fofo esse que eu tenho! beijos x x''

I have a very cute peguete!


----------



## machadinho

"peguete fofo" is even more cute, and if you are patient you will be upgraded to boyfriend soon. The Brazilian way of dating is not that complicated: anything goes.


----------



## addy25

Fair enough. Seems she avoided what I said. I'll keep you guys posted on this lol. Thanks!

Sorry Vanda

Hey guys just like to know, as a "peguete" am I allowed to kiss other girls and is she allowed to kiss other boys?

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Of course! This is what a peguete is about! Free to kiss whoever he/she wants. No commitment whatsoever!


----------



## addy25

Lol OK Vanda, Calma . Just so I know so I don't take it to heart.

Obrigado!


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> Lol OK Vanda, Calma


Hi ADDY. Keep the updates coming. The story is getting more interesting every day. 

By the way, if you ever want to say in PT, "I am calm", you can say: Eu sou calmo, o Johnny Bravo.

I just learned that rhyme a few minutes ago on the Net. 
Ah, maybe you shouldn't use it. It might come across as goofy.


----------



## addy25

It is getting very interesting. I'm excited to see where this leads to. She explained to me that it meant that I wasn't allowed to kiss anyone else yet she is doing the complete opposite :s.

I'll keep you guys posted

Ta!


----------



## machadinho

machadinho said:


> The Brazilian way of dating is not that complicated: anything goes.



Now you know how it feels to be a real Brazilian. Peguete is and always will be just another label for anything goes.


----------



## addy25

I know. Feels like another way of weighing out your options. I don't like it to be honest. I prefer Ficante, just feels more innocent. lol


----------



## GamblingCamel

addy25 said:


> I know. Feels like another way of weighing out your options. I don't like it to be honest. I prefer Ficante, just feels more innocent. lol


Word-wise I'm going to complicate the matter even more.
I saw this question online.



> Qual a diferenca? ficante, peguete, rolo ou caso?
> 
> Qual o "título" que se dá a um rapaz que eu encontro toda semana há cerca de 2 meses, conversamos, passamos o dia juntos, dormimos juntos, tomamos café, brincamos muito um com o outro, e depois vamos embora? Nos falamos por tel eventualmente em outros dias, sem ser assuntos de casal, sendo normalmente assunto de trabalho ou amenidades...
> Se eu me referir a nós 2, até mesmo com ele, o que devo falar? Ficantes? Caso? Rolo?



CASO
5. Bras. Pop. Aventura amorosa; CACHO
6. Bras. Pop. Cada um dos parceiros nessa relação; AMANTE; CACHO: Ela foi caso daquele escritor.

ROLO : 8. Bras. Pop. Confusão, tumulto, bagunça.  Discussão


----------



## machadinho

Há alguns anos (digo isto porque, como pudemos ver com a novidade "peguete", essas coisas mudam muito rápido e fazem a gente se sentir cada vez mais velho), *rolo* era o relacionamento intermediários entre o *ficar* e o *namorar*. Após ficar, digamos, 2 semanas com a mesma pessoa, dizíamos que *já *era um rolo, *mas ainda não* era namoro. *Caso* é o mesmo que _affair._


----------



## Vanda

E rolo é rolo!


----------



## addy25

Rolo and Rola, are they the same thing?

I got a sentence here and I dont know what the person is implying

Essa periguete aprontou comigo hoje! Sem banho nao rola


----------



## anaczz

addy25 said:


> Rolo and Rola, are they the same thing?
> 
> I got a sentence here and I dont know what the person is implying
> 
> Essa periguete aprontou comigo hoje! Sem banho não rola


Rola, neste caso, é do verbo rolar.

Sem banho, não vai rolar nada (nada vai acontecer)


----------



## addy25

LOL. I thought the person was talking about toilet roll.

Is the person talking about themselves or someone else?


----------



## Istriano

_Peguete _is a _ficante_.


----------



## addy25

Yes we have established that. Just figureing out the term rolo/rola in that sentence above. Machadinho used it a few posts back.


----------



## anaczz

Só um comentário sobre peguetes.
Acho muito difícil engessar esses neologismos da forma como alguns estão fazendo aqui e criar uma escala, dizer que este é mais que aquele ou menos que o outro.
Como disse o Machadinho, isso é muito dinâmico e muda muito rapidamente.
Basta uma cantora famosa se autointitular "periguete" (ou piriguete?) e chamar seus namorados/casos/ficantes/homens de "peguetes" que a coisa muda completamente de figura e os termos passam a ter um sentido mais familiar, mais inocente, como quer o addy25.
Só dá para a gente ter uma ideia do que quer dizer a palavra. O contexto e a relação é que vão mostrar o que significa na verdade.
Não concordo que o fato da menina usar o termo peguete, signifique necessariamente, que está liberado que cada um saia por aí beijando e ficando com quem quiser.
Pode ser só uma forma de se referir a uma relação que mal está começando e que a pessoa ainda não tem coragem ou certeza para chamar de namoro ou coisa assim.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Basta uma cantora famosa se autointitular "periguete" (ou piriguete?) e chamar seus namorados/casos/ficantes/homens de "peguetes" que a coisa muda completamente de figura e os termos passam a ter um sentido mais familiar, mais inocente, como quer o addy25.



I want to make sure I understand.  This singer is "hypothetical" -- and the verbs "autointitual" + "chamar" are in the future subjunctive, right?

Addy > Your PT is probably better than mine, given that you're chatting online. However, in case you or another PT beginner didn't fully understand Ana's last sentences, please read my translation below. 


anaczz said:


> Não concordo que o fato da menina usar o termo peguete, signifique necessariamente, que está liberado que cada um saia por aí beijando e ficando com quem quiser. Pode ser só uma forma de se referir a uma relação que mal está começando e que a pessoa ainda não tem coragem ou certeza para chamar de namoro ou coisa assim.





> I don't agree that the girl's use of "peguete" means that every time she goes out, she freely kisses or hooks up with any one she likes. It may only be a way for her to refer to a relationship that is just beginning, and she may not yet have the courage or confidence to call a guy a boyfriend or something similar.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> I want to make sure I understand.  This singer is "hypothetical" -- and the verbs "autointitular" + "chamar" are in the future subjunctive, right?



Parece que não é hipotético.

Basta... chamar          
Basta... autointitular-se    
Chamar e autointitular = infinitivo


   I don't agree that the girl's use of "peguete" means that every time  she goes out, she freely kisses or hooks up with any one she likes or allows her partner do the same.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> I don't agree that the girl's use of "peguete" means that every time  she goes out, she freely kisses or hooks up with any one she likes or allows her partner do the same.


Thank you. I'm glad I asked about the verbs. And thanks for the correction of my translation. I guess it's something like this:
Cada um / each one . saia / goes out . por aí / everywhere


----------



## GOODVIEW

*Anaczz* _Não concordo que o fato da menina usar o termo peguete, signifique necessariamente, que está liberado que cada um saia por aí beijando e ficando com quem quiser.
Pode ser só uma forma de se referir a uma relação que mal está começando e que a pessoa ainda não tem coragem ou certeza para chamar de namoro ou coisa assim._

Concordo plenamente. Às vezes é só um balão de ensaio para ver como o cara reage. Nos caminhos do sexo e do amor, o instinto ainda é a melhor linguagem, as palavras podem levar facilmente a falsas pistas.

Palavras do Dr. Goodheart para o correio do coração!


----------



## machadinho

Segundo fontes gabaritadas, peguete equivale a booty friend.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Segundo fontes gabaritadas, peguete equivale a booty friend.



_According to informed sources .._

GABARITADO.
1. Bras. Pop. Que apresenta qualificação suficiente para o exercício de uma atividade; PREPARADO: Só trabalha com gente gabaritada.

BOOTY (urban dictionary)
1. pirate treasure, plunder or other ill-gotten gains 
2. butt, ass, specifically female posterior / "Shake dat booty, woman! I said shake it! <slap>" 
3. sex, screwing 

BOOTY CALL : A late night summons -- often made via telephone -- to arrange clandestine sexual liaisons on an ad hoc basis.



> *"Booty Friends" NOT booty calls*
> 
> You might ask what the difference is?
> 
> If a girl's somebody you don't want in your house for more then 30 minutes, you don't want your friends to meet, you don't want to talk on the phone to for more then 30 seconds, then she's your booty call. That's another way of saying that you're sleeping with nasty annoying chicks you can't stand to be around!
> 
> My booty call days are way in the past, but I still like to have booty friends.
> 
> That's someone I can go drinking with, spend time with, cuddle with, wake up next to and what not. But on a non relationship level. Someone that can do all this without trying to force titles, ask too many questions and be ok with me going out with homies or other girls.
> Someone understanding that all relationships end, someone that doesn't want to rush into a sealed deal that will only last a few months to a year. Someone willing to be friends and see if you're really compatible in the long run. Someone that can handle the truth.
> 
> I know it is SOOOO hard to come by because they all end up falling in love with you and calling you mean and telling you that you led them on when in fact you set the rules in the beginning.
> 
> However I have had a few great booty friends over the years and we're still friends. Sexual relations have stopped because I got girlfriends, they got married and have boyfriends and moved away and so on. But it worked and we're friends and no one got hurt.


----------

